# C-sections and diabetes



## AlisonF (May 7, 2013)

I had an elective C-section which wasn't my ideal way of giving birth, but ended up being a real pleasure. I've written up my experiences of controlling my diabetes during the op, expressing colostrum and delaying cutting the cord in case they're of any use to anyone else - http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2013/05/a-caesarean-with-diabetes-special-requests/


----------



## Lauras87 (May 7, 2013)

I was just reading this on Facebook!!!

How are you & Eva getting on?


----------



## AlisonF (May 7, 2013)

We're doing really well thanks Laura. Recovery from the C-section hasn't been too bad, I managed a short walk out with the pram yesterday, made it round the supermarket today and am moving around much better at home. Eva's got the hang of breastfeeding now and I'm starting to get the hang of the impact it has on blood sugars, although it's still a bit random at times. All in all, the three of us are just ridiculously happy and enjoying every minute of it


----------



## Lauras87 (May 7, 2013)

That's good to hear 

If I'm honest before reading your posts, I hadn't thought much about pregnancy & diabetes apart from keeping good control & that you can't go to full term.
But it's been nice to read everything so thank you for sharing


----------



## Cleo (May 8, 2013)

A very big congratulations to you Alison and Geoff.  Thanks so much for sharing this with us, it was really insightful and great to hear that you had a good patient experience.  I laughed out loud when I read this part :

"What I hadn?t really considered was an elective c-section. The thought of being sawn in half like a magician?s assistant but without the spangly leotard has never really appealed. But that?s the decision I?ve just made."

Hilarious!


----------



## Ivy (May 8, 2013)

This is probably a really stupid question, but if you don't cut the cord immediately with a c-section doesn't that mean they have to leave the wound open until it's cut?


----------



## AlisonF (May 8, 2013)

Ivy said:


> This is probably a really stupid question, but if you don't cut the cord immediately with a c-section doesn't that mean they have to leave the wound open until it's cut?


Not stupid at all, you're right. They lay the baby on the bed with the wound open until the cord has stopped pulsating. It took about 2minutes and then they cut the cord and started stitching me back up.


----------



## Vix (May 9, 2013)

Great article Alison, as we have not yet had the green light to start trying for a family I don't think the enormity of pregnancy (if we ever get there) has dawned yet... but that was a great informative, yet reassuring blog post about things going right  

Hope you, Eva and Geoff are enjoying every minute of being a family and that you get back to full mobility soon!

Xx


----------



## Dory (May 14, 2013)

Alison - I met someone at the Animas weekend who knows you apparently!  Jane Cahill?  

We were discussing these blogs and how brilliant they were


----------

